# Iris Freckle?



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

I've recently noticed a "freckle" on Mason's right eye..specifically on the iris. It's a well-defined black spot. Having gone back through all the pictures I have of his face, I realized it had never been there before. Of course the internet screams MELANOMA with the appearance of any black spot (however, as I've read, >90% of canine iris melanomas are benign).

Does anyone else have a dog with a freckle on its eye? Anyone with one that may have caused problems? 

I'm on pins and needles with this dog, because its always something.. argh!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

can you post a picture?


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I dont know anything about dogs, but my husband has a black spot in one of his eyes, he got something in his eye and could move it by tilting his head. He went to see the eye dr and there wasnt anything they could do. It doesnt move any more its just a black spot on the brown part of his eye. Not sure if the same can happen to a dog...but it could be a possibility.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

They're not very good pictures, seeing as my camera is a dinosaur, but here's what I have..



















Looking at the pictures, it's the top left corner of the eye. It appears to be flush to the iris.. follows the contour, etc.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

I guess no one has seen this. I've got a vet appointment scheduled for Monday, to have it looked at.. will post what they say.


----------



## German Shepherd92 (Jun 10, 2010)

Did you find out what it was? I took my German Shepherd to the vet today because I noticed a freckle too. I took a picture for you to see. My research on line is telling me it's a freckle and not to worry. My Vet didn't seem to think it was a big deal since it's not raised. I'm still worrying, this is my GSD baby and he is 4 years old.


----------



## German Shepherd92 (Jun 10, 2010)

Forgot to say that he prescribed a prednisolone in the form of eyedrops since he was developing more mucus in that eye. It wasn't green mucus but a dark greyish which caught my attention hence the reason I noticed the spot in the last week. 
I'm taking Clyde back in 7 days to see if the inflammation of his tear ducts has gone down. After I might discuss what I've found on my research and see what the vet says.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

I was also told it was a freckle, and the vast majority of them never turn into anything. If it becomes raised, I'm supposed to bring him back in. It's now been three months, and the spot hasn't changed in the tiniest bit.

My boyfriend's parents' lab also has a couple of freckles on one of his eyes. They've never bothered him.

The fact that your dog has discharge from that eye would make we worry to some extent, but it may be totally coincidental. It's not worth it to freak out at this point! Just keep an eye on the freckle, and continue to work with your vet.


----------



## Allison 101 (Apr 11, 2020)

Mason said:


> I've recently noticed a "freckle" on Mason's right eye..specifically on the iris. It's a well-defined black spot. Having gone back through all the pictures I have of his face, I realized it had never been there before. Of course the internet screams MELANOMA with the appearance of any black spot (however, as I've read, >90% of canine iris melanomas are benign).
> 
> Does anyone else have a dog with a freckle on its eye? Anyone with one that may have caused problems?
> 
> I'm on pins and needles with this dog, because its always something.. argh!


I jist saw my dog has a freckle in his eye too. He has been fine. Dont worry if u are really worried ask ur vet


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10-year-old thread.


----------

